# Medicare newbie



## bkwrmz7 (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a relatively new coder, how do I find out what tests like a PSA or a V code type visit medicare will pay for?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 24, 2009)

You can start by reviewing your LMRP (local medical review policy)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/mcd/results_...nt Services (05535) - Carrier&letter_range=4&

At the top of this page, you can narrow your search by your state.  Also, 

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c18.pdf


----------



## LLovett (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/Downloads/education_products_prevserv.pdf

Heres an additonal link,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## bkwrmz7 (Aug 24, 2009)

I downloaded the 2009 medicare fee schedule, no tests are on there, like a lipid panel 80061, or for cholesterol screening, am i correct in assuming these are not paid by medicare if they are not in the fee schedule, what about hcpcs?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 24, 2009)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/ClinicalLabFeesched/02_clinlab.asp

Under "downloads", click on the first link and open up the excel spreadsheet.  The columns are broken down by state.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 24, 2009)

Ohhh...you needed the DME fee schedule, too.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/DMEPOSFeeSched/LSDMEPOSFEE/list.asp?intNumPerPage=all&submit=Go

The easiest way to navigate this link is to select "*ALL*" on your drop down key that's listed as "View items per page".  The most current information is listed at the end of this list. (it may already default to the "All" list since I selected it prior to pasting this link)


----------



## bkwrmz7 (Aug 24, 2009)

OMG, this is soooo helpful, one more question, the column for my state has an amount for a code, is that what medicare will pay or do i look under the first 3 columns, national limit and such?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 24, 2009)

If your state has an assigned fee schedule, I would use this fee as oppose to the national fee schedule. The fees can vary significantly from state to state.


----------



## bkwrmz7 (Aug 24, 2009)

just to be clear, if my state column, has 19.57 in it for code 80061, i would be reimbursed 19.57 for that code, even if the first 3 columns (national etc.) of the  spreadsheet say zero?


----------

